# Seat height adjuster...



## fireman343 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, my 01 225 TT's pass seat will not go down. The last owner must of really messed up the adjuster and it looks like a screwdriver was stuck into it, and the handle is missing. 
Is there anyway to adjust the seat all the way down without the handle? I'm going to look at it today and see about taking the seat out and see what I can do, but thought I would ask here first. 

Thanks


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

fireman343 said:


> Well, my 01 225 TT's pass seat will not go down. The last owner must of really messed up the adjuster and it looks like a screwdriver was stuck into it, and the handle is missing.
> Is there anyway to adjust the seat all the way down without the handle? I'm going to look at it today and see about taking the seat out and see what I can do, but thought I would ask here first.
> 
> Thanks


Before you pull the seat and disconnect the electrical harnesses (under the seat), be sure to disconnect the battery first. If not, you'll get the CEL for airbag. It will not reset by itself so you'd need to have someone with VAGCOM reset it or make a trip to the dealer.

FWIW, seat removal DIY here: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-gt3-seat-in/

good luck.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

dont remove the seat...

just stick a flat head screw driver (like last owner did), and use the screw driver as a handle... once you lower it, just remove the screw driver

:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Before you pull the seat and disconnect the electrical harnesses (under the seat), be sure to disconnect the battery first. If not, you'll get the CEL for airbag. It will not reset by itself so you'd need to have someone with VAGCOM reset it or make a trip to the dealer.
> 
> FWIW, seat removal DIY here: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-gt3-seat-in/
> 
> good luck.



You only get a CEL if you start the car IIRC with the seat disconnected.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> You only get the airbag light if you start the car IIRC with the seat disconnected.


edit:


----------



## fireman343 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks... I'll try the flat head screw driver thing, but the plastic around that area is really "F'ed" up!
I'll try that first, and thanks for the link/tips!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

You don't get a CEL for the airbags, you get an "AIR BAG" light which in most states wont fail your inspection.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

If you look under the seat, you can see the lever that the handle moves, find that lever and pull/push it. It should be towards the center of the seat bottom, IIRC You should be able to adjust the seat up or down that way.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> You don't get a CEL for the airbags, you get an "AIR BAG" light which in most states wont fail your inspection.


Picking nits, are we? Light....on....reset...needed.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I have the levers however the seat doesn't go down (or up). Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sicklyscott said:


> I have the levers however the seat doesn't go down (or up). Has anyone experienced this?


Push down harder? Is something stuck under it? It seems like a simple enough mechanism to troubleshoot


----------

